# Farben für Leuchmelder und Befehlsgeräte



## The Blue (27 Juni 2010)

Gilt für Touchpanels auch die 
EN 60204 (Farben für Leuchmelder und Befehlsgeräte) ??

Bei uns werden alle Einschaltelemente ROT
und Stopelemente GRÜN visualisiert.
bzw. bei manchen Panels ist die Fabe Rot nicht zu sehen,
wenn der "Motor" läuft.

Irgendwie entspricht das garnicht meiner Vorstellung,
was Normen betrifft


----------



## MSB (27 Juni 2010)

a) Jeder kann EN60204 hin oder her, machen bzw. mit dem Kunden ausmachen was und wie er will
b) ROT für Ein bzw. Grün für Aus habe ich im Fernen Ausland auch schon realisiert,
ist in Deutschland aber absolut unüblich und als solches eigentlich auch "gefährlich" weil es sehr leicht intuitiv verwechselt werden kann.
Wobei ich jetzt nicht behaupten würde, das es nicht auch Firmen gibt, in denen das, warum auch immer, üblich ist.

Die Norm würde für EIN nur die Farben:
GRÜN, WEIß, Schwarz zulassen.

Für AUS
ROT, WEIß, SCHWARZ zulassen.

Ob man das jetzt für die Visu auch unbedingt verwenden muss, sei dahingestellt,
aber Schaden im Sinne der durchgängigen intuitiven Bedienung der Anlage tuts sicher nicht.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (27 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Das finde ich z.b. bei den Moeller Sicherungen und FI´s total beknackt!
Da ist das auch Rot-Ein Grün-Aus! :twisted:
Finde das auch mehr als verwirrend...

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Matze001 (27 Juni 2010)

Rot - unsicher - unter Spannung
Grün - sicher - Freigeschaltet

Finde das eigtl. genial 

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Benjamin (28 Juni 2010)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Rot - unsicher - unter Spannung
> Grün - sicher - Freigeschaltet


Diese Diskussionen kann man natürlich endlos führen.
grün - alles in Ordnung - Antrieb läuft wie er soll
rot - Fehler - Antrieb läuft nicht wie er soll

Da hat aber jeder Kunde/Hersteller seine eigene Philosophie. Wenn man aber von der Norm abweichen will, sollte man sich das vom Kunden irgendwie bestätigen lassen. Das reicht ja schon, wenn man sich die Visu oder den Stromlaufplan freigen lässt.


----------



## The Blue (28 Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch keinen grünen NotAus geseh´n.
Um eine Anlage in einen "sicheren Zustand" zu versetzen,
müsste der ja dann auch grün sein.

Feuerlöscher sind rot...

Es hat auch meines Wissens was mit der Farberkennung bei deffuser Beleuchtung bzw der Auffälligkeit zu tun.
Rot fällt immer gleich ins Auge...

Ein Kunde stand mal neben mit - und hat auch instinktiev auf ROT gedrückt,
um einen Lüfter auszuschalten...

Danke schonmal für eure Einträge


----------

